
Show HN: ConflictFormatter – Format diff3-style merge conflicts - philippotto
https://philippotto.github.io/ConflictFormatter/
======
dzolvd
Making the switch to diff3 revolutionized working with conflicts for me. This
is a cool tool thanks for making and posting it.

